# What is it about Systema?



## Brian Jones (Oct 22, 2008)

I am a bit intrigued by Systema. For those of you who came from other arts to Systema, what is it about the System that drew you?

Brian Jones


----------



## Mark Jakabcsin (Oct 22, 2008)

What is it that drew me to Systema? A first person experience with Vladimir that blew my mind. Plus his amazing use of 'the wave' shape that is very similar to the shape I trained at the time in a different art. Vladimir was using this shape in methods and ways I had never seen, plus he was doing so, so much more.

What has kept me interest in Systema through the years? Depth.

Take care,

Mark J.


----------

